# Thanks to our TTOC journalists!



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

AbsoluTTe looking fab yet again guys! 8)

Specially the Gaydon report, havent seen a copy of AbsoluTTe that doesnt have me or my car in it yet!

Well done and thanks for my TT Mk2 brochure and proper rekcits nodyag!

WOW how those optional extras all add up, my spec costs about Â£45k


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> AbsoluTTe looking fab yet again guys! 8)
> 
> Specially the Gaydon report, havent seen a copy of AbsoluTTe that doesnt have me or my car in it yet!


I think that could be putting a number of people off joining John :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and the reflection off you (not the car) keeps blowing up cameras :lol:


----------

